# wanting to go fishing



## copietex (Aug 28, 2014)

there is 3 of us that like to go fishing we r on vacation starting 10-4 give me a call offshore or bay fishing 936-215-0182


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

copietex said:


> there is 3 of us that like to go fishing we r on vacation starting 10-4 give me a call offshore or bay fishing 936-215-0182


Hi I am going to fish somewhere in clear lake/bay area tomorrow putting the boat in at Kemah. I have a 26 ft seacat just chip in for fuel as it will just be for fun and not sure if I will even catch anything up here..

I also run charters out of galveston $450 for all day that include all bait tackle ice etc.

Call or text me if you want to go 832-603-1698
www.captainbeardcharters.com

Garnett


----------

